# Cabelas Tourney Trail SE casting Rod



## safetyfast (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone tried these.? Cabelas has them half price but there's only one review and it's not from someone with any experience.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 17, 2015)

Please add your location to your profile


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 17, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Please add your location to your profile


Done


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesome thanks!


----------

